# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Any guesses?

## Peter NJ

My guess would be Solomon Bay St John.

----------


## MIke R

cinnamon or trunk

----------


## sbhlvr

I would agree, somewhere on St. John. Wherever it is, I'd love to be in her spot.

----------


## Peter NJ

I would almost bet my life its Solomon Bay..A hidden gem off the beaten path..St John beaches are hard to beat..

----------


## MIke R

> .St John beaches are hard to beat..




thats where the tub for two is going to call home when the time comes

----------


## Dennis

> I'd love to be in her spot.



  :thumb up:   }:|

----------

